# Spearfishing Seminar Jan 26th



## scubageek (Dec 19, 2007)

Hi All,



We have had an awesome response to the seminar but many cannot make it this weekend so we decided for their sakes to move it to late February...



I will be settling a date today with Cameron and repost with the new date..



Call me if you are interested so we can reserve your spot, we may have to move to a larger location if we get any more sooooo let me know...



Thanks,



Carlos







Hi Everyone,



We are having a spearfishing seminar on Jan 26th which is Saturday at 12:00 PM.



This is a Seminar/workshop and will be conducted by Cameron Kirkconnell.



The cost is $25 per person and includes lunch.



Bring your gear and guns to the seminar for some personal tips and advice from Cameron. He will work with each person on their gear. 

This is going to be an awesome time and each person will receive 10% off anything in the shop (excluding sale or clearance items) plus $50 off the purchase of any speargun in the shop or we can order one for you. The will offset the cost of the seminar (we didn't set the fee and lunch is on us  )



A little about Cameron; Cameron holds several world records for spearfishing and currently works for Riffe as a Spearfishing Specialist, consultant and in R & D developing more products and testing of course.



I met Cameron at DEMA and he obviously shares our love and enthusiasm for the sport of Spearfishing or should I say in my case addiction. 

Cameron is looking to move to the Mobile area or if we can convince him to Pensacola so we want to show him a welcome hand.



After DEMA Cameron came into Pensacola and we had dinner and I think you will be impressed with his knowledge of Spearfishing as I was while we talked. (and I pumped him for all the info I could  )



Check him out on a googld search and you tube as well.



Here is a link to see the records he holds currently and some kills but there are more:



http://www.iusarecords.com/twenty_first_century_record_list.php



http://www.iusarecords.com/world_record_list.php



http://www.wildblue.co.nz/recorddoggie/



http://www.freedive.net/ibsrc/fish_pgs/king_mac.htm





Call the shop or stop by to register and pay or you can pay online at http://thescubageek.net/product_info.php?cPath=33&products_id=62



Thanks,


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

I will be there. Ive got to meet this man. Did that sound GAY?

Whats for lunch?


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

Brandy,

That does sound gay, especially with your boat habits. Be careful, this guy WILL shoot you!


----------



## scubageek (Dec 19, 2007)

yeah that is some fish!! 



We will probably have posters signed by him for everyone, I am trying to get Julie or Jackie Riffe to sent them out in time for the seminar. 



Should be a lot of fun and learn a lot too..



So sign up asap so we can do this thing 



working on the lunch thing now, it will be held at the morning star coffee house upstairs in the private room (don't get any ideas brandy :moon ) so we are going to go with whatever they have for us, deli trays and soup probably but we will see. 

I may do something else on top of it if they will let me bring it in too???



don't forget to bring your gear too it is a workshop too soooo....


----------



## Sailor612 (Oct 3, 2007)

Is this still on for Sat?? Is it too late to pay, or better yet, can we pay Sat morning...I don't know if I can for sure go, depends on work?! If you have to have reservations for the lunch in order to get them to make enough food, and i'm too late to get in on it all...I can just eat something else. I'd really like to attend the seminar, hopefully work won't have to call me in!


----------

